# dam and daughter class



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

For an ADGA dam and daughter class, is it better to use....a 4 year old milker that placed near the bottom of her class and her yearling milker daughter who easily won her class and was Res Champ--- or ---the
yearling milker that won her class and her jr. daughter that won her class?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I would say the first pair if there was great improvements made there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Emma  
And , most shows, both does need to be in milk.. so be sure to check that if you do want to take the kid


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If the judge knows what they are doing, then it should be the older pair. Udder can be 40 points on the card. NOW if the udder on the oldest doe is total crap... I might choose different.


----------

